# How to Make a Jawa Costume



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 2:
The robe is made from Monk’s cloth, a cotton-based weave that drapes and folds easily. I found this difficult to source locally and had to resort to online means. You can purchase natural fabric in order to mix and dye your own shade, or ready-made brown. I looked into both and after hot dying my own brown, decided the darker shade that was ready-made would be used. About 4 yards of fabric for a child under 10-years old was about the right amount. Make sure to sew the edges and pre-wash.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 3:
The fabric for the robe is best folded at the shoulders and trimmed to shape with droopy sleeves and small hole cut out for the head. Once turned in-side out, you have a great Jawa robe to build upon.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 4:
This is quickly sewed on both sides. Once turned in-side out, you have a great Jawa robe to build upon.

Step 5:
The face mask was created from a cardboard mask cut off under the nose. This helps for easier breathing and cooling.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 6:
The glowing eyes were made from 25 cent plastic toy containers from the grocery store vending machine. In order to enhance the lighting effect, the clear plastic bulbs were sanded down on the inside to frost them and then the inside cape was lined with aluminum flashing tape to reflect the light. Without these modifications, your LEDs will look like pin lights and not have the expected soft glow.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 7:
The mask was attached to a child’s black baseball hat ($2.99 from Hobby Lobby) with the bill cut off.









The mask was attached with zip ties and the 9-volt battery was attached to the back of the cap. I taped the wires down on the mask and ran them through holes in the cap so they didn’t get accidently tugged on and pulled apart.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 8:
The black face cloth was two layers of sheer see-through material from the fabric store. Two layers were sown on with the inner most layer having holes cut out for the LED eyes and the costume wearer’s eyes to show. This way the rest of the face is completely blacked out with two layers while the eyes look through a single layer.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 9:
The hood and mask take more time, but with a bit of patience can turn out very well with minimal effort. The hood is folded like the robe so as to hide any seams from the top. Inexpensive black cloth is used to line the hood and sewed into place as well.









Step 10:
In order to keep the brim of the hood stiff, a plastic sheet from the bottom of a reusable grocery bag was trimmed and slipped in between the hood and liner to help the hood keep it’s shape. A piece of Velcro is stitched on at the chin to keep the hood together.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 11:
Additional accessories include leather belts, ammo pouches, and black stretch gloves.






​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Please note - this was my first attempt at working a sewing machine. If I can do this - anyone can!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Turned out great! Nice job!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice job and I love how you came up with some easy to do workarounds like the baseball cap to secure the mask to. I LOVE when others use unconventional hacks.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Kelloween said:


> Turned out great! Nice job!


Thanks so much!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Very nice job and I love how you came up with some easy to do workarounds like the baseball cap to secure the mask to. I LOVE when others use unconventional hacks.


Thanks! Can't wait to see how others riff off some of the concepts.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

This is adorable and lots of great costuming tips, too. Love it.


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

Great job....... I'm thinking I need a static Jawa now


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

BadTableManor said:


> This is adorable and lots of great costuming tips, too. Love it.


 Hey BTM - Thanks for checking it out - get those sewing machines out!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Wicked26 said:


> Great job....... I'm thinking I need a static Jawa now


Hey Wicked26 - I'm thinking about making the costume a static build in my movie room after Halloween. Now how do we convert a Teddy Bear costume into an Ewok?


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Took everyone out to the Renaissance Festival - our Jawa was THE hit!


----------



## WHC (Sep 28, 2017)

That's SOOOOOOOO cool!


----------

